# Support aus erster Hand



## crazy-spy (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

herzlich Willkommen im Supportforum der Firma agent!bikes. Vielen Dank an Thomas und Rikman für das Einrichten dieses Forenbereichs!

Dieses Forum dient dazu, Euch schneller bei Fragen helfen zu können.
Ihr dürft hier alles posten, egal ob Ihr Fragen, Anregungen oder sogar Kritik zu den Produkten habt. Zudem werden hier Neuigkeiten gepostet, von denen es in kürzester Zeit wieder eine Menge geben wird. Wenn ihr also ab und an mal vorbeischaut, werdet ihr nichts verpassen.

Schönen Gruss,

Basti


----------



## machtsgut (23. Mai 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> herzlich Willkommen im Supportforum der Firma agent!bikes. Vielen Dank an Thomas und Rikman für das Einrichten dieses Forenbereichs!
> 
> ...



Kopiert mal bitte die Geo vom Gimp 1zu1 und macht es so, das der Rahmen nur maximal 2.6kg wiegt, dann seid ihr meine Helden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (23. Mai 2005)

was genau war noch mal agent!bikes?


----------



## machtsgut (23. Mai 2005)

Hat AgentBikes eigentlich was mit der StaSi am Hut?


----------



## moo (24. Mai 2005)

Kaum macht n neues Forum auf, da sind auch schon alle Spamkönige versammelt.


----------



## derMichi (24. Mai 2005)

Endlich mal ne sinnvolle Aufgabe für Basti! Grüß Dich, find es toll!


----------



## AzMo (24. Mai 2005)

sehr schön 

mein agent ist leider zur zeit nur ein schläfer, ich bin noch ca 14 tage ausser gefecht (bin heute aus dem krankenhaus raus)...


----------



## alöx (24. Mai 2005)

Gibbet so viele Agent?Bikes ... ?


----------



## crazy-spy (24. Mai 2005)

@Azmo: Was hast du denn genau? Was ist passiert?!

@Alöx: Mehr als du denkst!


----------



## alöx (24. Mai 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> @Azmo: Was hast du denn genau? Was ist passiert?!
> 
> @Alöx: Mehr als du denkst!




naja da kann ich ja beruhigt sein mit meinem etwas seltenerem Radel... viel Erfolg hier!


----------



## crazy-spy (24. Mai 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> naja da kann ich ja beruhigt sein mit meinem etwas seltenerem Radel... viel Erfolg hier!



naja, soo viele sind es auch nicht... aber dennoch genug!!! agent!bikes ist verhältnismässig wenig verbreitet, genau richtig eigentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (24. Mai 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> naja, soo viele sind es auch nicht... aber dennoch genug!!! agent!bikes ist verhältnismässig wenig verbreitet, genau richtig eigentlich!



Mehr als meins oder weniger?


----------



## KapitanKaktus (25. Mai 2005)

@ Alöx: Wenn man mal von den Herstellungszahlen ausgeht könnte man folgende Darstellung verwenden:

Auf einen Agent-Bikes Rahmen kommen weltweit momentan ca.:
15x "deiner"
50x 24
9000x Giant

Soviel zu den Zahlen.
Ich hoffe das beantwortet so ungefähr deine Frage und mir ist kein anderer Hersteller böse, weil ich "Zahlen" genannt hab


----------



## alöx (25. Mai 2005)

Dann will ich jetzt hier und sofort mein .243 supportforum.... 

kannst die Quellen bestätigen... ich würd behaupten im Forum hier gibt es aber ne andere Aufschlüsselung... 1 meiner zu 10 spitzeln.

>> ende weil offtopic und derwegn auch so bissal spam. aber per icq bin ich immer zu tollen taten bereit.


----------



## moth (25. Mai 2005)

jou! ich musste mir die existenz dieses forums heute vom jonas erzählen lassen...   

und dabei hat sich doch thomas vor 2 monaten noch quergestellt... nunja, auf jedenfall kann das forum nicht schaden! dann muss ich wohl wieder ab und an hier reinschauen um auch mal zu helfen 


bis denn dann!
MfG moth


----------



## jona$ (25. Mai 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> ich musste mir die existenz dieses forums heute vom jonas erzählen lassen...



krieg isch dafür nen rahmen? so als co-sponsering quasi?


----------



## ibis (26. Mai 2005)

AzMo schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön
> 
> mein agent ist leider zur zeit nur ein schläfer, ich bin noch ca 14 tage ausser gefecht (bin heute aus dem krankenhaus raus)...



jawoll du spinner hat sich dein bein doch entzündet   ich hab dich noch gewarnt geh am we noch zum arzt   hoffe geht wieder bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibis (26. Mai 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> @Azmo: Was hast du denn genau? Was ist passiert?!
> 
> @Alöx: Mehr als du denkst!




zu azmo: erst hat er sich das pedal ins bein gerammt und aufgeschlitzt, war aber noch ok, nur das der döspaddel weiterbiken muste und immer wieder auf die selbe stelle gefallen ist und vor 2 wochen war sein bein dann rot und fett angeschwollen ( entzündet ) und er ist weitergefahren bis er sich auch noch den oberschenkel am coping angehauen hat   armer irrer


----------



## Irvine78 (28. Mai 2005)

Hi, ich fang mal mit lob an. Das Smith ist wirklich hammergeil. Sobald man draufsitz kommt man mit ihm klar. Die Geo ist echt top und man kann das Bike sehr vielseitig verwenden. Habs auch schon im Bikepark für Biker-X und Downhill mißbraucht weil an dem tag mein Fully verreckt ist. Ging alles ohne Probleme.

Jetzt hab ich noch ein paar kleine Verbesserungsvorschläge. Das Steuerrohr hatte bei mit brutal viel übermaß. Der Mechaniker war nach dem Ausfräsen total fertig. Da könnte man den Durchmesser mal etwas genauer anpassen.

Was mich noch ein bisserl stört, hat aber fast jeder Rahmen, ist dieser Nippel am Hinterbau für den Schaltzug. Den könnte man doch direkt oben auf die Strebe machen. Wenn der seitlich raussteht, bleib ich desöfteren mit Wadel oder Schoner hängen.

Die Adapter für die Ausfallenden könnte man auch noch verbessern. Z.B. pro Seite zweiteilig (innen und außen) mit geriffelter Auflagefläche die sich gut im Rahmen verkeilt.


----------



## moth (28. Mai 2005)

Irvine78 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich noch ein bisserl stört, hat aber fast jeder Rahmen, ist dieser Nippel am Hinterbau für den Schaltzug. Den könnte man doch direkt oben auf die Strebe machen. Wenn der seitlich raussteht, bleib ich desöfteren mit Wadel oder Schoner hängen.



also an meinem smith sind die von unten an der sattelstrebe verlötet und stehen ca 1-2mm raus... das sollte doch kein problem darstellen, da die doch auch abgerundet sind...
oben auf der sattelstrebe würde wohl nicht so gut gehen, denn da haben viele leute eine bremse montiert 




			
				Irvine78 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Adapter für die Ausfallenden könnte man auch noch verbessern. Z.B. pro Seite zweiteilig (innen und außen) mit geriffelter Auflagefläche die sich gut im Rahmen verkeilt.



die geriffelte oberfläche würde wohl kaum etwas bewirken, da müsste man schon eine verzahnung machen wie es zb an einer hs33 der fall ist (für die schwarzen teile die am rahmen abstützen), dann hat man aber das probelm beim einstellen der kettenspannung (singlespeed)


...auch wenn ich hier gleich wieder verbesserungsvorschläge vernichte wie der letzte klug*******r  - IMMER HER DAMIT!!


MfG moth


----------



## Mr.T (28. Mai 2005)

...ich wünsche mir noch gegenhalter für einen Rotor und finde es überdies schade, dass die Cantisockel im gegensatz zum Prototypen doch AUF den Sitzstreben sitzen (aber es wird seinen Grund haben, dass das geändert wurde).
So und dann wünsche ich mir noch, dass mein Formtief endlich mal vorbei geht und ich wieder fahren lerne!
T:


----------



## moth (28. Mai 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich wünsche mir noch gegenhalter für einen Rotor und finde es überdies schade, dass die Cantisockel im gegensatz zum Prototypen doch AUF den Sitzstreben sitzen (aber es wird seinen Grund haben, dass das geändert wurde).
> So und dann wünsche ich mir noch, dass mein Formtief endlich mal vorbei geht und ich wieder fahren lerne!
> T:




...für nen rotor... dafür is der chef zuständig!! 

soweit ich das weiß sind die cantisockel AUF den sattelstreben, da die wohl beim fahren/treten genervt haben, zumindest die bremsen wie zb ne v-brake die doch etwas mehr platz in der breite benötigt!

MfG Arni


----------



## crazy-spy (28. Mai 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> ...für nen rotor... dafür is der chef zuständig!!
> 
> soweit ich das weiß sind die cantisockel AUF den sattelstreben, da die wohl beim fahren/treten genervt haben, zumindest die bremsen wie zb ne v-brake die doch etwas mehr platz in der breite benötigt!
> 
> MfG Arni




Zudem ist es problematisch, dort ne HS33 zu montieren. Ist also alles unkomplizierter, wenn die Sockel nach oben gerichtet sind.

zum Rotor: Ansich keine üble Idee, finde aber persönlich, dass man so etwas nicht wirklich braucht... aber wie der Arni schon gesagt hat, ist das primär Angelegenheit vom Käptn


----------



## Atari (29. Mai 2005)

Also erstmal lob ich hab das orange und die geo macht echt fun außer das das oberrohr etwas länger ausfallen könnte, da man 26" nur mit 130mm fahren kann wenn mann nen richtigen x-up oder barspin machen will, so aber was wirklich nervt sind die Aufallendenadapter (ka wie man das nennen soll) die schrauben sollten größer dimensioniert werden da die kleinen Drecksschrauben echt sau leicht ausfransen und man dann den Hrausbau nicht mehr vollziehen kann und weil sich das ganze ganz schnell lockert wenn man ne gute bremse hat ...^^

Vielleicht könnte man sich ein System ausdenke wo man die bremse nich an dem Adapterkramm befestigt sondern am Rahmen selbst, wie beim smith wobei ich nicht weiß obs damit nicht auch Probleme gibt ...

Viellecht lasst ihr euch mal ein wirklich "Patent reifes System" einfallen 

Ansonsten wäre es villeicht ganz nett die Scheibenbremsführung oben auch mit diesen Anlötteilen zu machen wie hinten und so kleine Klemmen mit lierfen
so wie bei nicoblei weil diese komischen fuddel Plastikteile zum einklemmen von den leitungen sind nicht soo toll und dann vielleicht noch so eine Führung unter dem catisockelkramms   
So und wenn ihr das gemacht habt, dann könnt ihr mir gerne nen Rahmen zum Testen schicken   

So und zu guter letzt überlegt euch mal nen anderen Schriftzug für den Rahmen oder last die Aufkleber in beserer Qualität drucken die sehen billig aus!


----------



## UrbanJumper (29. Mai 2005)

Max, du bist Geschäftsschädigent!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. Mai 2005)

kann man mit dem innenlageradapter von euchdie kette spannen?
wenn nich und ihr intresse habt kann ich euch mal en entwurf schicken
weiß halt nich ob ihr euer programm nochmal enden wollt aber so en teil hat mir en freund selber gedreht    hoffe die garantie verfällt jetzt nicht


----------



## moth (29. Mai 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> kann man mit dem innenlageradapter von euchdie kette spannen?
> wenn nich und ihr intresse habt kann ich euch mal en entwurf schicken
> weiß halt nich ob ihr euer programm nochmal enden wollt aber so en teil hat mir en freund selber gedreht    hoffe die garantie verfällt jetzt nicht



mit dem innenlageradapter die kette spannen??? damit veränderst du dann aber die geo, das ist dir bewusst ja? ...wobei ich mich frag ob das wirklich hält... *?*



@atari:
die aufkleber sind wirklich nicht so prickelnd, das muss ich auch sagen... ich werde mal nen paar bilder posten sobald ich meine neuen habe (geplottete wie bei nicolai zb).


MfG Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (30. Mai 2005)

Puahh.......da ist ja eine ganze Menge zusammen gekommen zu dem ich was sagen kann:

1. Aufkleber: Jap......auf alle Fälle! Beim Smith werden ja andere mit geliefert, beim Orange nicht standardmäßig! Wir sind aber grad dabei ganz neue auf die Beine zu stellen (wird nicht mehr all zu lange dauern).
Jeder Besitzer/Eigentümer eines AGENT-BIKES kann dann einen bestellen (kostenlos).....no problem!

2. Orange: Für die nächste Version haben wir geplang auf jeden fall Schrauben für 5er Inbus mit besserer Qualität rein zu machen! Es kommt auch ne andere Zugverlegung. Des weiteren wird das System leicht geändert.......wird sehr schnieke........aber mehr dazu später!
Rotor wirds evtl. optional geben!!
Ach ja......das wichtigste: Es wird 2 Größen geben   

3. Smith: Wenn wir die Cantisockel auf der Unterseite gelassen hätten wärs zwar vom Design her bestimmt schnuckliger, aber man ärgert sich glaub ich doch, wenn man bei jedem treten mim Fuß an der Bremse hängen bleibt!

Greets,
Ride on,



Marc


----------



## Kieferos (30. Mai 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Aufkleber: Jap......auf alle Fälle! Beim Smith werden ja andere mit geliefert, beim Orange nicht standardmäßig! Wir sind aber grad dabei ganz neue auf die Beine zu stellen (wird nicht mehr all zu lange dauern).
> Jeder Besitzer/Eigentümer eines AGENT-BIKES kann dann einen bestellen (kostenlos).....no problem!
> 
> ...



Ja neue Aufkleber..... meine sind schon total zerschossen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. Mai 2005)

Wann gibt es was neues von euch Detailänderungen sind ja langweilig

sorry für den unqulifizierten Kommentar passt gar nicht zu mir


----------



## MTXR (30. Mai 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Aufkleber: Jap......auf alle Fälle! Beim Smith werden ja andere mit geliefert, beim Orange nicht standardmäßig! Wir sind aber grad dabei ganz neue auf die Beine zu stellen (wird nicht mehr all zu lange dauern).
> Jeder Besitzer/Eigentümer eines AGENT-BIKES kann dann einen bestellen (kostenlos).....no problem!



juchu !!! neue aufkleber !    
kawrekte aktion !!!

mein einziger verbesserungsvorschlag ist wirklich, das Steuerrohr besser an zu passen ! denn bei mir musste mein dealer erst mal ne gute viertel stunde schleifen und hat mir dann auch noch die ersten 2 Kratzer in den Rahmen gemacht *grml*   aber dafür hats mich incl einpressen auch kaum was gekostet ^^
ansonsten stellt mal eine ordentliche Gewichtsangabe online  x,xx bringt nüscht viel   


PS : 
freu mich auch schon auf die neuen Agent!Bikes Parts !!!   

ride on
Patrick


----------



## Guru (31. Mai 2005)

Hola!

Erstmal Glückwunsch an spy für ne sinnvolle Aufgabe 

Zum Rahmen: Ich fahr nen Orange und bin von der geo her + Gewicht + stabilität echt überzeugt, aber was mich echt stört sind folgende Dinge:

Kabelverlegung oben aufm Oberrohr
Lackqualität (Bremsseil hat schon fast allen Lack oben abgescheuert)
Fertigungstoleranzen (meine Sattelstütze rutscht immer durch, wenn ich zu fest wieder aufn Sattel knall, vom Maß her passt se aber genau, hat se zumindest bei allen Rahmen davor auch )

Aber sonst... geiles Teil, würds nie mehr hergeben, nur für selbe Geo mit weniger Gewicht!


----------



## Kieferos (31. Mai 2005)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Fertigungstoleranzen (meine Sattelstütze rutscht immer durch, wenn ich zu fest wieder aufn Sattel knall, vom Maß her passt se aber genau, hat se zumindest bei allen Rahmen davor auch )
> ...



Bei mir wollte kein BMX Innenlager rein......Naja musste halt ein Euro BB rein


----------



## Atari (1. Juni 2005)

Hm mit dem 5er Inbus is ja schonmal nett ... und wie siehts dann aus könnte man da irgendwas machen weil ich hab irgendwie keinen bock wegen dieser ******** (tut mir leid is aber so) mir nen neuen rahmen zu kaufen ? Weil ich hab zuhause keinen Geld********r! 

Und ja genau Fertigungstoleranzen: da solllte man hinten bei den Ausfallenden auch drauf achten weil ich musste um den Adapter überhaupt reinzubekommen nachfeilen ... 

achso wegen dem adpter hinten vielleciht könnte man den auf der disc seite wenigstens so gestalten das er H-förmig ist und damit besseren halt hat *daumen hoch* auf der einen Aussenseite dann aber das Loch so groß machen das die Schrauben versinken (normale Schraubenköpfe sind eh besser)  das wäre eine nette detail lösung, wenn ihr es dann richtig machen wollt das auf beiden seiten ! 

Und da ich euch jetzt den perfekten Lösungsvorschlag gemacht habe nehmt ihr mich als Testperson, dann bekommt ihr auch mal ordentliche Bilder davon   ! ^^ *Und ich hab nicht mehr das Prob vonwegen neuer Rahmen und kein geld dafür haben *

dann guten Abend 


P.S.: einen Teamfahrer oder so was habt ihr ja schon in ffm


----------



## moth (1. Juni 2005)

@atari:
wen meinst du denn aus ffm?


----------



## Atari (2. Juni 2005)

Phillip ehm Nachname weiß ich jetzt nich direkt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atari (2. Juni 2005)

Ach und Geschäftsschädigend will ich nicht sein ich will nur bei der verbesserung helfen , da ich ja an sich Agent!bikes schon cool finde...
Und das ich mich leicht aufrege ist doch wohl klar wer schraubt schon gerne länger als fährt ? na keiner also....


----------



## Guru (2. Juni 2005)

Atari schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und ja genau Fertigungstoleranzen: da solllte man hinten bei den Ausfallenden auch drauf achten weil ich musste um den Adapter überhaupt reinzubekommen nachfeilen ...



Dem stimm ich zu, musste auch feilen, und es hat mir in der Seele wehgetan!


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (5. Juni 2005)

Also ich hab meinen Orange eben bestellt. Wenn ich das hier aber so lese, frage ich mich echt womit der Preis des Rahmens gerechtfertigt ist!

Ich meine, er sieht gut aus, und er ist ja anscheinend auch stabil und wendig... aber bei einem Preis von 400â¬ kann man doch bitte die Fertigungstoleranzen etwas geringer machen, oder einfach bei den fertigen Rahmen testen, ob denn auch alles passt. Es gibt nÃ¤mlich leider nix was mich mehr aufregt, als wenn ich mich endlich Ã¼berrede so viel Geld auszugeben, und dann erst stundenlang rumfeilen muss.

Kann man einen Rahmen, bei dem die Lager u.a. nicht reinpassen einfach zurÃ¼ckschicken? oder hilft da nichts als feilen 

Ich hoffe einfach mal das Beste, wenn nicht werd ich mich hier nochmal melden ^^

cu

/edit: Kann man eigentlich die Umkosten, die durchs Nachschleifen angefallen sind von Agent!bikes zurÃ¼ckverlangen? (wenn man ne Rechnung von der Werksatt hinmailt oder sowas)


----------



## Kieferos (5. Juni 2005)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> /edit: Kann man eigentlich die Umkosten, die durchs Nachschleifen angefallen sind von Agent!bikes zurückverlangen? (wenn man ne Rechnung von der Werksatt hinmailt oder sowas)


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (5. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

>



Es geht darum, dass einige hier gemeint haben, dass sie das Innenlagergehäuse, bzw. das Steuerrohr nachfeilen mussten, weils im Lieferzustand nicht gepasst hat... oder hast du nur meinen Satz nicht verstanden? (kann gut sein, so wie ich schreib  )

cu


----------



## Kieferos (5. Juni 2005)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht darum, dass einige hier gemeint haben, dass sie das Innenlagergehäuse, bzw. das Steuerrohr nachfeilen mussten, weils im Lieferzustand nicht gepasst hat... oder hast du nur meinen Satz nicht verstanden? (kann gut sein, so wie ich schreib  )
> 
> cu



Ich frage mich nur wie man ernsthaft auf die Idee kommen kann fürs nachfeilen eine Entschädigung zu verlangen.... Willst du pro mm den du wegfeilst 1  bekommen   
Wenn du den Rahmen aufgrund eines Fertigungsfehlers nicht fahren kannst schreibst du halt ne e-mail an Agent!Bikes und klärst das mit denen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (5. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich nur wie man ernsthaft auf die Idee kommen kann fÃ¼rs nachfeilen eine EntschÃ¤digung zu verlangen.... Willst du pro mm den du wegfeilst 1 â¬ bekommen
> Wenn du den Rahmen aufgrund eines Fertigungsfehlers nicht fahren kannst schreibst du halt ne e-mail an Agent!Bikes und klÃ¤rst das mit denen.



Ich wollte wissen, ob man in so einem Fall generell Geld rÃ¼ckerstattet bekommt. Deswegen auch das, was ich in die Klammer geschrieben habe, also mit der Rechnung von einer Werkstatt, die es passend geschliffen haben. (denn da hat man dann den genauen Betrag stehen, und diese Rechnung kÃ¶nnte man dann Agent!bikes zukommen lassen...)
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich, wenn ichs selber mache, nichts zurÃ¼ckverlangen kann.   

cu


----------



## KapitanKaktus (6. Juni 2005)

Aloah Freunde!

Aaalso: Für die nächste Version wird auch u.a. einiges am Adaptersystem verbessert, sowie Zulieferer gewechselt!

Zu Innenlager und Steuersatz etc.:
Wir liefern nicht Plan aus d.h. muss meißt nachbearbeitet werden!
Im Normalfall hat jeder Händler das entsprechende Werkzeug!
Falls ein Rahmen einen Fehler hat tauschen wir natürlich aus......is doch klar!

Folgende Sache:
Wir können natürlich plan ausliefern.......gerne sogar, aber dann wird sich beschwert: Mein Steuersatz passt nicht, meine Innenlagerschale auch nicht, die Löcher sind vieeel zu groß! Hatten wir schon mehrmals!
Das liegt auch zum großen Teil daran, dass viele Hersteller nicht präzise fertigen! Daher nicht 1 1/8" sondern 1 1/9" etc.......und wenn man dann so einen Steuersatz kauft und er im Rahmen durchrutscht regt man sich auf, dass nix geht! -> Also liefern wir nicht plan aus und somit kann nach Bedarf bearbeitet werden!
Leider ist dann teilweise zuu viel Material zum weg fräsen, das wird sich aber in Zukunft auch mehr in Grenzen halten!
Also bei nem Shop in unsrer Nähe klappts soo jeden Falls optimal!
Vielen dank für Anregungen!

Bei Fragen stehen wir jederzeit zur Verfügung!   

Greets,



Marc


----------



## Atomium (6. Juni 2005)

ich hab von meiner geheimen quelle erfahren, dass auch ein fully von agent!bikes in plaung ist. ich wollte mal fragen ob es schon erste entwürfe oder ideen gibt, wie es denn in etwa aussehen soll, und für welchen bereich es ausgelegt sein wird. 

mfg flo


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (6. Juni 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Innenlager und Steuersatz etc.:
> Wir liefern nicht Plan aus d.h. muss meißt nachbearbeitet werden!
> Im Normalfall hat jeder Händler das entsprechende Werkzeug!
> Falls ein Rahmen einen Fehler hat tauschen wir natürlich aus......is doch klar!
> ...



Okay, also so gesehen geht das natürlich in Ordnung. Ich hoffe trotzdem noch, dass es gleich auf Anhieb passt 

cu


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Juni 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab von meiner geheimen quelle erfahren, dass auch ein fully von agent!bikes in planung ist. ich wollte mal fragen ob es schon erste entwürfe oder ideen gibt, wie es denn in etwa aussehen soll, und für welchen bereich es ausgelegt sein wird.
> 
> mfg flo



Hallo,

dies zu verneinen, wäre blöd 
Ja, es ist ein Fully in Planung, welches mit nicht allzuviel und vorallem stramm abgestimmten Federweg für den Street/Dirt/Dual etc. Sektor vorgesehen ist. 
Eben ein kleines gefedertes, mit dem man ne Runde in der Stadt drehen kann, aber auch mal das ein oder andere Gap springen kann etc.

Gruss,
Basti


----------



## psycco (16. Juni 2005)

hey basti,

hier ist andy...der nervende 

hab ma mehrere fragen, wenn ihr den neuen agent orange rausbringt mit den änderungen, wieviel würde der dann kosten? könnte man den alten eintauschen? (was ich mal nicht glaube)

weil bei mir am oberrohr der schöne flipfloplack durch die leitung der hayes total zerkratzt ist. außerdem brauch man dazu kabelbinder, viel cooler wäre es wenn man es wie bei der linken hinteren oberen strebe machen könnte (da wo die leitung der bremse langläuft) mit so einem kabelbinder direkt an dem ding befestigen.

mich würde auch noch interessieren, wieviel die ersatzteile kosten? also die adapter die bei den ausfallenden mitrutschen.

vielen dank
andy


----------



## MTXR (16. Juni 2005)

hi ! 

sagt mal : wann kommen eigentlich die neuen aufkleber raus ??
ich bin ja bald mit meinem smith fertig und da wollte ich doch schon
gerne direkt die guten aufkleber dran machen !!!   

bei mir musste auch das steuerrohr plangefräst werden. 
ich saß mit 2 freunden auf der terasse und wir haben verzweifelt versucht, den 
verdammten steuersatz rein zu kriegen    bis meine unteren nachbarinnen kamen und uns gefragt haben, was zu hölle wir für einen krach machen würden   


... naja ich hab den rahmen dann zum dealer gebracht und der hat dann 15 minuten dran rumgefräst und dabei 2 kratzer in meinen neuen rahmen rein gemacht   ... DANKE   
dafür hats dann allerings nur 10  gekostet.

ich hoffe mal, dass ich net all zu viele böse überraschungen erlebe ^^

gruß
Patrick


----------



## THEYO (18. Juni 2005)

1.: super dickes lob an euch, find ich echt gut das man sich hier so öffentlich um die käuferschaft bemüht, daumen hoch!   

2.: Thema adapter: ich musste bei mir auch etwas nachfeilen. das sollte aber für jemanden der sich in der lage sieht sein rad selbst aufzubauen kein problem sein!  bei mir war dann das problem das sich bei benutzung einer disc die ausfallenden aufgeweitet haben. fotos gemacht, an marc geschickt, n neuen satz adapter gekricht, mich artig bedankt, ne deore v-brake montiert und fahren gegangen!!

3.:thema lack. hab ne sonderfarbe. und die is von der lackqualität her einfach nur genial!

ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich mit bis jetzt keinem rad in so kurzer zeit so große fahrtechnische schritte gemacht hab  wie mim orange, das ding rockt einfach, macht nur spass!!

mfg
jo


----------



## crazy-spy (19. Juni 2005)

Moin Leute,

auch von mir gibts mal wieder was zu lesen 

@Andy: Wenn der neue rauskommt, was ja noch etwas dauert, kann man diesen nicht gegen den alten eintauschen. Das wäre etwas zuviel des gutem  Ist das selbe, als wolltest du eine 2004er Gabel gegen eine aktuelle 2005er Gabel eintauschen - das wird keiner machen, aus gutem Grunde 
Preis steht noch nicht fest, wird aber alles früh genug bekanntgegeben 

@Miao: Aufkleber sind noch im Designstudio, wird noch etwas dauern, aber auch  nicht mehr allzu lang. Also werdet Ihr bald in das Vergnpgen kommen, neue Decals in den Händen zu halten 

@Yo: Danke für das Lob  Das ist aber genau das Ziel, was wir erreichen wollen. Wir möchten mit Hilfe der Kunden noch bessere Produkte machen können, die immer ausgereifter ist und die Schwachstellen beseitigt werden. Alles andere ist sinnlos  Klar, sowas könnte man auch intern regeln via Mailverkehr, find es so aber besser. Und uns freut es, wenn so rege Beteiligung hier herrscht!
  Und zu deinem letzten Punkt: Meine Reden! Seit ich die Rahmen fahre, mache ich Fortschritte. Bin sau zufrieden und es macht immer wieder Spass, damit durch die Gegend zu fahrn, weil sie wendig sind und halten. Wenn man das von den guten Marzocchis auch mal sagen dürfte, wäre ich noch zufriedener 

Mit einem schönen Gruße,

Basti


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. Juni 2005)

Atari schrieb:
			
		

> da ich ja an sich Agent!bikes schon cool finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Juni 2005)

kann man dann auch die alten decals aufkleber oder was imma das auch is
( war sehr überrascht wie die funktioniert ham    )
entfernen?


----------



## crazy-spy (19. Juni 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> kann man dann auch die alten decals aufkleber oder was imma das auch is
> ( war sehr überrascht wie die funktioniert ham    )
> entfernen?




Hallo,

ja klar kannst du die alten Decals entfernen.
Ist kein problem - oder wo siehst du da eines? 

Gruss
Basti


----------



## Kieferos (19. Juni 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> kann man dann auch die alten decals aufkleber oder was imma das auch is
> ( war sehr überrascht wie die funktioniert ham    )
> entfernen?



Nein... auf keinen Fall die sind festgeschweißt !


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Juni 2005)

nochwas was ich loswerden will: an meinem rahmen schleift, wenn ich den schnellspanner richtig anzieh, nur die halterung von meiner bremse an der scheibe. aber wenn ich den schnellspanner nicht richtig anzieh verrutsch imma das hinterrad beim springen usw.
muss ich die aufnahmen fräsen? 
bringt des überhaubt was, da man das hinterrad doch häufig bewegt?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Juni 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> kann man mit dem innenlageradapter von euchdie kette spannen?
> wenn nich und ihr intresse habt kann ich euch mal en entwurf schicken
> weiß halt nich ob ihr euer programm nochmal enden wollt aber so en teil hat mir en freund selber gedreht    hoffe die garantie verfällt jetzt nicht


Kannste mir mal ein Foto von dem gedrehten Teil schicken,würde mich mal interessieren!?


----------



## MTXR (20. Juni 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> nochwas was ich loswerden will: an meinem rahmen schleift, wenn ich den schnellspanner richtig anzieh, nur die halterung von meiner bremse an der scheibe. aber wenn ich den schnellspanner nicht richtig anzieh verrutsch imma das hinterrad beim springen usw.
> muss ich die aufnahmen fräsen?
> bringt des überhaubt was, da man das hinterrad doch häufig bewegt?



probier erstmal, die auf beiden seiten gleichmässig rein zu drehen und guck mal, ob du evtl die kette noch n bisschen kürzen kannst.


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (24. Juni 2005)

So, hi. Ich hab meinen Orange nun auch fast fertig aufgebaut. Tja, das Problem mit der Ungenauigkeit war wohl definitiv da, ich habs in ne Werkstatt gegeben, und der meinte nur, dass es doch noch viel schwerer war den Adapter / Steuersatz da rein zu kriegen (hat dann 35â¬ gekostet... ). Naja, jetzt sitzt, und der Rahmen fÃ¤hrt sich echt verdammt geil ^^

Bei meinem Rahmen waren aber garkeine Sticker drauf, krieg ich dann auch welche, wenn ihr die neuen fertig entworfen habt?

Mfg


----------



## crazy-spy (24. Juni 2005)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> So, hi. Ich hab meinen Orange nun auch fast fertig aufgebaut. Tja, das Problem mit der Ungenauigkeit war wohl definitiv da, ich habs in ne Werkstatt gegeben, und der meinte nur, dass es doch noch viel schwerer war den Adapter / Steuersatz da rein zu kriegen (hat dann 35 gekostet... ). Naja, jetzt sitzt, und der Rahmen fährt sich echt verdammt geil ^^
> 
> Bei meinem Rahmen waren aber garkeine Sticker drauf, krieg ich dann auch welche, wenn ihr die neuen fertig entworfen habt?
> 
> Mfg




Hallo,

mmh, das ist ja mal unschön... aber zu den Aufklebern: Klar bekommst du welche, sobald die neuen endgültig designed sind!!! Ehrensache! 

Gruss Basti


----------



## aurelio (28. Juni 2005)

Hi all,

Also ich hab mein smith ja jezz schon ne Weile, und mir ist ein kleines Problem mit grosser Wirkung aufgefallen:

Die mitgelieferten Adapter für 10mm Achsen sind genauso breit wie die Ausfallenden des Hinterbaus. Dadurch drückt die Aufnahme der Nabe beim festschrauben der Achse auf den Spacer und sorgt somit dafür, dass man die Nabe nicht richtig festschrauben kann, bzw. das die Nabe schon bei harten Bremsungen etc. verrutschen kann.

Ich habe das Problem gelöst, indem ich die Spacer ca. 3mm dünner gefeilt habe. Nun sitzt alles fest.

Wenn die Problematik so nicht verständlich ist, kann ich auch nochmal ein Bild machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (28. Juni 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Also ich hab mein smith ja jezz schon ne Weile, und mir ist ein kleines Problem mit grosser Wirkung aufgefallen:
> 
> ...




Hallo,

doch, ist sehr verständlich ausgedrückt 
Ist mir persönlich noich gar nicht weiter aufgefallen, daich keinerlei solcher Probleme bei meinem Bike habe....

Gruss
Basti


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (28. Juni 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> doch, ist sehr verständlich ausgedrückt
> Ist mir persönlich noich gar nicht weiter aufgefallen, daich keinerlei solcher Probleme bei meinem Bike habe....
> ...



Bei mir gibts ähnliche Probleme beim Orange, nur eben anders herum: Der Adapter ist etwas weiter versenkt als das Ausfallende des Rahmens, somit greift es auch kaum. Das ist allerdings nur auf einer Seite so. Dort reicht es dafür aus, allein mit der Hand die Kette etwas hinunterzudrücken, um das HR zu verschieben... und der Spanner war sicher nicht locker kann ich dir sagen.

Naja, ich werd dann auch mal nachfeilen, ich hoffe es geht dann besser.

cu


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Juli 2005)

Kenne das Problem mit den rutschenden Hinterrädern,ist meiner Meinung nach jedoch einfach zu lösen(individuell,oder passend für alle).Wenn ihr von Agent-Bikes noch keine Lösung habt kann ich vielleicht helfen!? P.S. an meinem blauen Agent ist ein Kettenspanner angebracht(zeigt her eure Agents)müsst ihr nur mal ein bisschen vergrössern!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Juli 2005)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> 1.: super dickes lob an euch, find ich echt gut das man sich hier so öffentlich um die käuferschaft bemüht, daumen hoch!
> 
> 2.: Thema adapter: ich musste bei mir auch etwas nachfeilen. das sollte aber für jemanden der sich in der lage sieht sein rad selbst aufzubauen kein problem sein!  bei mir war dann das problem das sich bei benutzung einer disc die ausfallenden aufgeweitet haben. fotos gemacht, an marc geschickt, n neuen satz adapter gekricht, mich artig bedankt, ne deore v-brake montiert und fahren gegangen!!
> 
> ...


Top Beitrag,endlich mal einer derAhnung hat!!!


----------



## k4.MUDin (15. Juli 2005)

hiho

Ich fahre meinen agent!bikes Smith seit ca. 3 Monaten und bin zufrieden mit dem Rahmen - er hat ein superleichtes handling und es macht einfach Spass mit dem kleinem Rahmen zu fahren.

Wie viele hier schon angemerkt haben, war das zusammenbauen eine kleine Tortur (nachfräsen des Steuerrohrs, das bmx Innenlager bzw Adapter suchen , am Kettenblatt und an der Kettenführung musste ich ungefähr 5mm wegschleifen und am hintern Bremsadapter musste ich auch bissl plastik wegfeilen) aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein viel schwerwiegenderes Problem: mein Rad ist aus dem Stand auf die Schaltung gefallen und die hat nicht nachgegeben, auch nicht das Schaltauge, sondern der Rahmen; das untere Ausfallende (an dem die Schaltung an den Löchern befestigt ist) ist am ersten der vier Löcher nach innen gebogen.  
Naja, gestern hab ich dann beim Händler (bike-mailorder.de), bei dem ich den Rahmen gekauft habe, angefragt, ob dieses unter Garantie läuft und ich den Rahmen gegen einen neuen tauschen kann - darauf kam heute die Antwort, dass der Rahmen für seitliche Belastungen nicht ausgelegt ist und das sie "grundsätzlich
NICHT von einem Gewährleistungsfall aus"-gehen würden. Und das ich mich hier bei euch mal informieren solle.
Dies tue ich hiermit und will wissen, ob ich den Rahmen umtauschen kann, da meiner Meinung nach ein Rad ein einfaches umkippen ohne bleibenden Schaden überleben sollte.

Vielen dank für die Antwort schon im voraus

MfG

Martin

P.S. Fotos kann ich auf Wunsch hochladen


----------



## Pesling (16. Juli 2005)

k4.MUDin schrieb:
			
		

> hiho
> 
> Ich fahre meinen agent!bikes Smith seit ca. 3 Monaten und bin zufrieden mit dem Rahmen - er hat ein superleichtes handling und es macht einfach Spass mit dem kleinem Rahmen zu fahren.
> 
> ...




Was fährste auch Schaltung? Sowas unnötiges   ! 
Ich meine aber auch, dass man erwarten kann, dass der Schmidt sowas aushält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (16. Juli 2005)

Ist doch en stahlrahmen, kannst das nicht einfach wieder hinbiegen und Gut?
T:


----------



## k4.MUDin (16. Juli 2005)

mr.T

Klaro könnte ich versuchen den zurückzubiegen, nur wenn das Ding dann abbricht habe ich ein richtiges Problem, weil dann die Garantie 100% verfällt... (dann würd ich mir allerdings das auseinanderbauen des Prachstückes ersparen und das spätere wiederaufbauen  )

bye

Martin


----------



## Pesling (16. Juli 2005)

Also leider hat auch unser Freund, der Stahl, die unangenehme Eigenschaften, etwa nach dem 2 mal biegen winzig kleine Haarrisse zu bilden. Sprich - biegst dus zurück, hats Risse, wirds instabil - okay das wäre zwar der schlimmste Fall, aber soll ja vorkommen...


----------



## moth (16. Juli 2005)

also ich muss dazu mal sagen, dass ich nicht glaube, dass so etwas durch ein reines umkippen passieren kann... zumal ich vorgestern an meinem dhler durch nen sturz aufs schaltwerk das ganze ding zerrupft hab...

aber ich hab schon basti bescheid gegeben, dass er sich das mal anschaut, weil ich damit ja eigentlich nichts zu tun habe!

bilder wären übrigens mal nicht schlecht, auch vom schaltwerk würde ich mal so sagen!

Gruß Arni


----------



## k4.MUDin (16. Juli 2005)

Ich lade 4 Pics hoch die den Schaden ganz gut veranschaulichen sollten.

BMO hat schon Recht, dass der Rahmen nicht für seitliche Belastungen ausgelegt ist - aber ich kenne kein Rad das noch nicht umgefallen ist und nicht als Dekoration an der Wand oder in der Vitrine steht. 

Dadurch, dass ich mein Hinterrad bis zum Anschlag nach ganz vorne geschoben habe konnte der Rahmen an der Stelle nachgeben - hätte ich das Hinterrad 3-4 cm weiter hinten festgeschraubt (Schraubachse) wäre wahrscheinlich nichts passiert. 






















mein benutzeralbum wo die pics drinnen sind: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/ppuser/46756

ich hoffe die bilder helfen weiter

MfG

Martin


----------



## Atomium (16. Juli 2005)

wow... 

also für mich sieht das eher nach unfall aus.. gegen baum gefahren oder so...
aber des schaltwerk is ja kaum verkratzt...

naja kann ich nich beurteilen aber für mich siehts nich nach umgefallen aus.

der lars beteuert ja auch, dass es nur umgefallen ist.


----------



## MTXR (16. Juli 2005)

hey ! ist echt ******** und ich wunder mich auch, wie sowas passieren kann.
hab gerade gesehen, dass du die veltec dh nabe mit er schraubachse hinten fährst aber die hat ja eigentlich nur 12 mm obwohl der smith ja 14 mm ausfallenden hat.
was hast du gemacht damit das klappt ?? 
hast du die adapter aufgebohrt oder einfach so rein geklemmt ??


----------



## k4.MUDin (16. Juli 2005)

ich kann ja mal den exakten "Unfallvorgang" beschreiben - vllt erklärt das ja die ein oder andere Unklarheit 

Ein Freund von mir (ebenfalls glücklicher A!B Smith Fahrer) hat das Rad an den Zaun vor seinem Haus gelehnt (Nur Lenker angelehnt), das Rad war nicht in der Balance und ist leicht nach vorne gerollt - dadurch ist der Lenker am Zaun hängengeblieben und hat sich um 90° nach links gedreht gehabt als das Rad umgefallen ist - die Pedale müssen wohl waagrecht gewesen sein, sonst wäre das Rad ja auf die Pedale gefallen. Ich weiss nicht wie das bei anderen Rahmen ist, aber beim Smith fällt unter diesen Umständen das Rad auf das Schaltwerk, und wenn das Hinterrad nicht auf selber Höhe montiert ist besteht die Gefahr, dass sich die Ausfallenden verbiegen.

Die Leute, die ebenfalls einen Smith mit Schaltung fahren können ihr Rad ja gerne 10x auf dieselbe Weise fallen lassen - ich bin mir sicher das sie unter den selben Umständen ebenfalls einen verbogenen Rahmen haben werden...

Und wie Atomium bereits angemerkt hat ist das Schaltwerk kaum zerkratzt - und auch nur mit vertikalen Kratzern - und ich glaub kaum das die entstanden sind, weil ich seitlich direkt ne Wand hochgeschrammt bin.... 

[edit]
@MTXR
ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du meinst, aber ich hab da nix gebohrt oder so  - einfach hinterrad rein und festgeschraubt.

bye

Martin

P.S. für Gespräche in ICQ oder Austausch per E-mail bin ich auch zu haben falls das hier zu öffentlich ist oder sonstwas stört.


----------



## Atomium (16. Juli 2005)

wie mtxr es schon erwähnt hat, haben die veltec naben ne 12mm achse. d.h. die ist zu klein für die ausfaller.
man erkennt auch einen abstand zwischen achse und ausfallende.

beiweis: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





d.h. auch, dass es kein garantiefall ist. wie in punkt 3 in den gewährleistungsangaben von agent!bikes zu lesen ist. "Keine Gewährleistung erhält derjenige, der ungeeignetes Zubehör montiert oder das Zubehör unsachgemäß montiert."

nachzulesen unter: http://www.agent-bikes.com/docs/garantie.pdf


----------



## Pesling (16. Juli 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> wie mtxr es schon erwähnt hat, haben die veltec naben ne 12mm achse. d.h. die ist zu klein für die ausfaller.
> man erkennt auch einen abstand zwischen achse und ausfallende.
> 
> beiweis:
> ...




Da hat er Recht - die volle Haltbarkeit ist nur beim Adapter, bzw. einer 14mm Achse gewährleistet! Hm, was soll man da noch sagen: selbst Schuld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (16. Juli 2005)

ne bessere möglichkeit wäre gewesen, die beiliegenden adapter um 2 mm auf zu weiten, damit man praktisch nen adapter von 12 auf 14 mm hat.
ich dachte sowas in der art hättest du gemacht und wollte wissen, wie das so klappt, weil ichs auch versuchen wollte.
ich red nochmal mim basti darüber ...


----------



## crazy-spy (17. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen Leute,

erstmal: Ich komm leider sehr selten ins Web, da ich nicht zu Hause bin. Bin in Dresden beim Berti zum Streeten für 10 Tage, gucke nur ab und an mal rein, in ICQ bin ich vorerst nicht online 

Zum Smith: Es wurde hier ja nachgewiesen nicht kompatibles Material verbaut. Eine Nabe mit einer 12mm Achse in einen Rahmen mit 14mm einzubauen, welcher nicht darauf ausgelegt bzw. präpariert wurden ist, kann den falschen Belastungen nicht standhalten. Er hat einfach zu viel Spiel. Das sind immerhin ganze 2mm, das Rad wird lediglich Kraftschlüssig im Rahmen gehalten. Bei einer seitlichen Belastung ist es dann normal, dass der Rahmen an der Stelle wegbiegt. Ist das selbe Prinzip wie bei einer Schere. Löse mal die Schraube, so dass die beiden Scherhälften Spiel haben und schneide Pappe. Was stellst du fest?  Es ist einfach eine Scherwirkung, welche hier stattgefunden hat. Ein solcher Fall ist von der Garantie ausgeschlossen. Werde aber mal mit Marc reden, was man in einem solchen Fall machen kann.

Bis dahin, einen schönen Gruss,

Basti


----------



## k4.MUDin (20. Juli 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ein solcher Fall ist von der Garantie ausgeschlossen. Werde aber mal mit Marc reden, was man in einem solchen Fall machen kann.
> 
> Bis dahin, einen schönen Gruss,
> 
> Basti



hm, und was könntet ihr da machen?

Zum zurückbiegen oder ähnlichem brauch ich nicht extra den Rahmen zu cleanen und wieder zamzubauen - das kann ich auch "alleine". Da wär mir auch der Aufwand zu hoch den einzuschicken usw.

bye

Martin


----------



## k4.MUDin (24. Juli 2005)

hm
nachdem etz ne woche um is ohne ne antwort werd ich den rahmen wohl selbst zurückbiegen   
bye

maddin


----------



## crazy-spy (24. Juli 2005)

k4.MUDin schrieb:
			
		

> hm
> nachdem etz ne woche um is ohne ne antwort werd ich den rahmen wohl selbst zurückbiegen
> bye
> 
> maddin




Moin!

Erstens: es sind 4 Tage - es ist Wochenende
Zweitens: Du hast falsches Material benutzt, darfst dich also wohl kaum beschweren und erwarten, dass du einen neuen Rahmen erhälst. Zurückbiegen ist da wohl momentan die einzigste Möglichkeit.
Drittens: Ich habe Urlaub, bin nicht zu Hause, habe keinen Rechner mit Internetanschluss, so dass ich nicht ständig online komme, Marc hat nachwievor mit seinem gebrochenen Arm zu kämpfen und es ist ohnehin Wochenende. Normalerweise geht der Support schneller, aber auch wir sind nur Menschen....

In diesem Sinne...

Gruss
Basti


----------



## k4.MUDin (28. Juli 2005)

hiho

der rahmen hat ne rohrzange kennengelernt und doch ganz gut überstanden - allerdings is der rahmen an der stelle jetzt so weich, dass man die feinkorrekturen schon mit der hand verbiegen konnte 
ne leichte "s-kurve" ist jetzt auch drinnen aber die werd ich wohl nicht mehr rausbekommen...

ansonsten habe ich nicht erwartet, dass der rahmen umgetauscht wird, nachdem ich ja falsches zubehör montiert hatte - wobei ich hierzu noch erwähnen kann, dass weder auf der homepage zum rahmen noch sonstwo steht, dass der rahmen für 14mm achsen ausgelegt ist... ich weiss das unwissenheit nicht vor schaden schützt aber ich wollts nur mal angemerkt haben.

dem marc wünsche ich gute besserung und dem basti nen schönen urlaub 

wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit den neuen agent!bikes stickern aus? gibts da schon genaueres ab wann die verfügbar sind? 

bye

maddin

P.S. sorry für späte antwort... mein ISDN macht mir freuden ^^


----------



## MTXR (31. Juli 2005)

hört sich ja relativ gut an. du könntest evtl noch etwas abflexen hinten aber das ist gut zu überlegen ( wennu eh den kleinst möglichen radstand fährst dann ginge es) .... das mit den aufklebern interessiert mich auch ^^ ich schnorr mir aufkleber wann und wo es geht


----------



## moth (31. Juli 2005)

BZGL DECALS:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178088

schaut mal rein, habt ihr evtl noch nich gesehen oder?

Gruß Arni


----------



## der Digge (1. August 2005)

@k4.MUDin - damit das ganze net so schnell wieder passiert könntest du einfach noch ne schraube (14mm) hinter der Achse in's Ausfallende schrauben und natürlich die angesprochen Adapter auf 14mm verwenden, evtl. noch den Adapter für's Schaltwerk von den hinteren auf die beiden vorderen Bohrungen dann sollte da nix mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycco (2. August 2005)

jetzt hätt ich ma ne ganz einfache frage =)

ich fahre ne 203mm scheibe hinten (hayes) und mein laufrad is derzeit in der mitte zentriert also 3tes und 4tes loch von hinten (glaube). so und wenn ich jetzt die bremse ziehe bewegt sich der adapter mit. also nicht der adapter von der hayes sondern der von agent bikes der in die ausfallenden eingeschoben wird. wie kann sowas sein?

schrauben sind fest ... schraubachse hab ich hinten is auch fest... also daran liegts nicht. könnte man wenn man die ersten löcher benutzt dieses wackeln wegbekommen? also wenn man den kleinsten radstand wählt...ich warte auf antworten =)

thx schonma im voraus.


----------



## MTXR (2. August 2005)

hi !
welches bike hast du denn ? das orange oder das smith ??? 
also meim smith würde ich dir einfach mal dazu raten, die kettenspanner zu benutzen. dann sollte das ding net mehr verrutschen können. ansonsten 
bmx kettenspanner...aber warte noch andere posts ab


----------



## psycco (4. August 2005)

nee ich hab n orange =)


----------



## waschbär (5. August 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

Ich hab heute meinen Rahmen und alle Teile bekommen die mir bis jetzt gefehlt haben. Endlich.
Ich hab aber gerade versucht in meinen Smith eine Sattelstütze mit 26,8 mm durchmesser reinzubauen und muss sagen es geht höllisch beschissen, ist das Normal???   
Noch eine frage wo mach ich am besten die 2 Aluspacer die ich auf die Achse hinten machen kann hin? (vor oder hinter die unterlegscheibe/ müssen die 2 Spacer unterschiedlich groß sein?) 
Bitte helft mir, ich will mich draufsetzen   

Rockt weiter, Tilo


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. August 2005)

psycco schrieb:
			
		

> nee ich hab n orange =)


Hey psycco! Liegt meiner Meinung nach am Agentadapter,bei der Hebelwirkung mit der grossen Scheibe ist der zu schwach!


----------



## Mr.T (8. August 2005)

Also ich habe mal ne Frage, die zu Abwechslung mal nix mit Adaptern und Ausfallenden zu tun hat (obwohl: wer weiß)!

Was hat es mit dem Smith SE auf sich, der auf der Agent-HP (nicht) drauf ist?

So Kurze Frage aber bitte um ne lange und ausführliche Antwort!
T:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycco (8. August 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Hey psycco! Liegt meiner Meinung nach am Agentadapter,bei der Hebelwirkung mit der grossen Scheibe ist der zu schwach!



hm sollte es dann mit 160mm scheibe verschwinden? oder geringer werden? naja muss ich ma ausprobieren...aber erstma brauch ich n geraden adapter, meiner is krumm =)


----------



## Kieferos (8. August 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat es mit dem Smith SE auf sich, der auf der Agent-HP (nicht) drauf ist?



- Special Edition
- auf 10 pro Jahr limitiert
- roh finish 
- sauberer geschweißt
- bisschen teuerer


----------



## MTXR (8. August 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> - Special Edition
> - auf 10 pro Jahr limitiert
> - roh finish
> - sauberer geschweißt
> - bisschen teuerer



und der bei bmo hat ne beule ... das heist :
dir wird die mühe weggenommen, die selber rein zu fahren


----------



## Kieferos (8. August 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> und der bei bmo hat ne beule ... das heist :
> dir wird die mühe weggenommen, die selber rein zu fahren



Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die Beule aussieht, dafür ist aber der Preis mal extrem legga...


----------



## MTXR (8. August 2005)

wie viel kostet das denn sonst ??? 
mit nem smith hast sowieso schon ein recht seltenes bike. da muss 
es net unbedingt noch son ding sein. und mit beule ... naja je nachdem wie groß und wo die ist.


----------



## Kieferos (8. August 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel kostet das denn sonst ??? .


419 



			
				MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> mit nem smith hast sowieso schon ein recht seltenes bike. da muss


...naja....


----------



## MTXR (9. August 2005)

30e preiserlass wegen ner beule find ich zu niedrig.
aber im gegensatz zu dmr sind die agents weniger verbreitet (jetzt um in der preisklasse zu breiten und von poison mal nix zu sagen)


----------



## Kieferos (9. August 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> 30e preiserlass wegen ner beule find ich zu niedrig.



? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Smith-Dirt-Street-raw-L-mit-Beule::3249.html


----------



## der Digge (9. August 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> ? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Smith-Dirt-Street-raw-L-mit-Beule::3249.html


da stand vorher 

Statt 350.00 EUR
Nur 389.00 EUR
oder so, auf jeden fall war der mit Beule teurer als normal


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. August 2005)

Hi,Leute! Mich würde mal interressieren welche Scheibenbremsen für hinten auf den Agentadapter passen!!?? Habe mir ne Magura Julie besorgt,passt leider nicht,dumm gelaufen!  Ich verstehe langsam nicht mehr was ihr euch bei Agent so zusammenkonstruiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (24. August 2005)

@ Meister-Dieter

Die Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist nach IS2000 Norm. Auch zu sehen unter www.magura.de

Schöne Grüße,



Marc


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (24. August 2005)

Ja, meine Oro passt auch ?!

was genau passt denn nicht?


----------



## Molox (24. August 2005)

meine julie hat auch nicht gepasst.... dann wurde der adapter einfach abgeschliefen


----------



## MTXR (24. August 2005)

meine hayes passt ohne probleme...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. August 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meister-Dieter
> 
> Die Scheibenbremsaufnahme ist nach IS2000 Norm. Auch zu sehen unter www.magura.de
> 
> ...


Die Antwort ist mir ein bisschen zu simpel,der Adapter hat zwar den richtigen Lochabstand,die Form lässt jedoch die Montage einer Julie nicht zu.Dann kann ich ja wohl kaum nur auf die IS2000 Norm verweisen.....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. August 2005)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, meine Oro passt auch ?!
> 
> was genau passt denn nicht?




das genau passt NICHT


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. August 2005)

und kommt mir bitte jetzt NICHT mit abschleifen usw.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> das genau passt NICHT


hallo hallo haaaallooooo ist da wer


----------



## moth (30. August 2005)

...er hat schon eine lösung gefunden, so schrieb er mir und zwar folgendes - ich bin mal so frei und poste es:



> Ich habe den 35er Radius am Adapter mit einem 70er Fräser 2mm abgearbeitet.Passt perfekt...



gruß arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschbär (30. August 2005)

Hallihallo,
Bei mir geht jetzt alles!!!
Ich musste diesen blöden Spacer für die HR Achse zwar noch ausbohren weil da noch material überstand und der Spacer somit nicht auf die Achse passte
und als 2. die Spacer noch um ca. 1,5-2mm abfeilen weil ich sonst das HR nicht wirklich festziehen konnte da die Spacer breiter als der Rahmen waren.

Jetzt funzt alles und es fährt sich wunderbar.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. August 2005)

hier mal meine lösung


----------



## moth (31. August 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meine lösung



schaut doch aus wie von engelshand gemacht


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2005)

nee von Meister-Dieter persönlich ,-   

er würde jedes teil (bist alle mängel beseitigt sind) nachbauen können...


----------



## maenjual (4. September 2005)

hi
ich habe ein problem mit meinem orange wenn ich hinten eine ''scheibenbremse'' fahre wackelt der adapter 2-3mm hin und her im rahmen und ich hab angst wenn ich mal richtig bremsen mus das mir das weg bricht 

mfg micha


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (13. September 2005)

Hi,

Also ich hab Crazy-Spy schon eine PM geschrieben, aber der hat bis dato noch nicht geantwortet, also versuch ich mein Glück mal hier.

Der Scheibenbremsadapter am Orange wakelt ja bekanntlich ein wenig hin und her. Tja, ich habe dann mal einen kleinen Spalt zwischen Adapter und Rahmen entdeckt, den ich aber für nicht weiter schlimm hielt und so bin ich dann halt weiter damit gefahren... aber jetzt ist das Ausfallende hinten schon recht heftig aufgebogen, und die kleinen Schrauben halten der Scheibenbremse einfach nicht Stand - jetzt ist mittlerweile auch schon ein Gewinde am Adapter gerissen. Der Adapter wackelt im Ausfallende nun schon ziemlich heftig hin und her, was eine ziemlich unangenehme Geräuschentwicklung zur Folge hat - wobei weiterfahren sowieso keine gute Idee ist, keine Ahnung wie weit sich der Adapter noch aufbiegt.

Mir wäre nicht bewusst "falsches Zubehör" benutzt zu haben - es sei denn eine Scheibenbremse gilt als ein solches...

Es wäre nett wenn mir irgendjemand von Agent!Bikes weiterhelfen könnte. Ich würde des weiteren gerne einen Satz neue Adapter + Schrauben nachbestellen (natürlich auf meine Kosten  ).

Ich hoffe mal, ich bekomme hier bald eine Antwort - vor allem jetzt bei dem schönen Wetter würd ich gern mal wieder rausgehen und radfahren...


Vielen Dank im Voraus, mfg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (13. September 2005)

Aloah!

E-Mail an: [email protected]
oder [email protected]
Da wird dir dann am einfachsten geholfen!
Adaptertechnisch nehme ich nicht an, dass du was zahlen musst! 

Grüße,



Marc


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. September 2005)

Hi leute,hab gesehen auf xxpages, daß es bald(herbst)ein fully von agent!bikes geben soll???


----------



## moth (16. September 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute,hab gesehen auf xxpages, daß es bald(herbst)ein fully von agent!bikes geben soll???




fast richtig: das fully von agent!bikes wird voraussichtlich ab februar '06 lieferbar sein! hören wird es (sie) auf den namen "trinity". bilder gibts auch bald...

gruß Arni


----------



## Guru (16. September 2005)

agent trinity? aber trin ist doch gar kein agent 
agent green gabs auch noch, war auch son entlaubungsmittel, nur net so effizient in sachen nervenschäden, daher net so bekannt 

aber Agent leman wär auch lustig (A gentleman?   )


----------



## moth (16. September 2005)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> aber Agent leman wär auch lustig (A gentleman?   )



lol


----------



## oxoxo (1. Oktober 2005)

so jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt, der Aufabu des Smith gestaltet sich als schwierig mit den Adaptern hinten. An Smith SE Version bekomme ich die Adapter für Nabe gut in den Rahmen, aber die Nabe nicht fest. Mit Schnellspannnabe wackelt es trotz angezogenem Spanner immer auf einer Seite. Woran liegt das und was kann man machen dagegen. 
(Zur Sicherheit frag ich noch mal wie rum man den Adapter verbaut:
Ovale Dicke Seite in Richtung Kettenspannerschraube und Adapteranschlag nach Aussen?)
Mit Schraubachse wird sich das verbessern gegenüber Schnellspanner?

Am normalen Smith Rahmen bekomme ich die Nabenadapter nicht in den Rahmen, Was ist besser, Rahmen leicht ausfeilen oder Adapter abfeilen?

@Meister Dieter, deine Adapter Lösung für dein Orange, kannst du mir 3 Stück machen (gegen Gebühr) für meine letzten Orange der alten Generation.


----------



## moth (1. Oktober 2005)

ich verstehe nicht genau was du meinst, aber ich denke mal, dass vielleicht die adapter etwas zu dick sind, sodass innen die nabe an den adapter und nicht an den rahmen stößt... so etwas würde es zum wackeln bringen...
abhilfe brächte adapter anfeilen!

ich fahre meinen smith auch mit normalen schnellspanner hinten, das macht absolut kein problem! funktioniert bestens! sind die spanner von deore naben falls es jemand genau wissen will, also auch 0815-parts!

Gruß Arni


----------



## Der B (6. Oktober 2005)

So nun mal `nen ganz anderes Adapterproblem!!!

Das Tretlagerrohr weist eine Breite von 68mm auf (Standard)

Der Adapter ist auf der einen Seite vier und auf der anderen Seite fünf millimeter stark.

Also bräuchte ich ein Innenlager mit einer 77mm Einbaubreite !?!  "HEY Q. BAU MIR MAL SO EIN SONDERINNENLAGER"  

Ist das so richtig? oder ist mein Adapter ein biserl überbreit???  

Natürlich kann ich ein Innenlager mit 137mm Achsbreite verwenden aber dann steht die rechte Kurbel sehr weit vom Rahmen weg während die linke sehr dicht anliegt....kann ja nicht der sinn der Sache sein! (oder doch?)

Das Problem habe ich mit einer BMX-Kurbel umgangen (Da brauche ich kein Adaptersch**ß).

Achso... Glückwunsch zu euren wundervollen Rahmen!!!


----------



## moth (6. Oktober 2005)

Der B schrieb:
			
		

> So nun mal `nen ganz anderes Adapterproblem!!!
> 
> Das Tretlagerrohr weist eine Breite von 68mm auf (Standard)
> 
> ...



ist/war das problem rein rechnerisch oder ist dir beim einbau eines teils das problem aufgefallen? wenn 2teres würde mich der typ und hersteller des lagers interessieren!



> Natürlich kann ich ein Innenlager mit 137mm Achsbreite verwenden aber dann steht die rechte Kurbel sehr weit vom Rahmen weg während die linke sehr dicht anliegt....kann ja nicht der sinn der Sache sein! (oder doch?)



frage: mit welcher begründung sollte das lager auf der einen seite "sehr weit" vom rahmen weg sein... rechnerisch sollte sich der unterschied auf 1mm bestimmen lassen - nach deinen gemessenen angaben zumindest! 


Gruß Arni


----------



## killaking-flow (6. Oktober 2005)

komisch das noch nie einer damit ein problem hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (6. Oktober 2005)

ich fands amüsant, dass ich nach montage von innenlager + kettenblatt gesehen hab, dass ich zwischen rahmen und sprocket noch genau einen millimeter hatte  aber probleme? nö, auch bisher noch net


----------



## maltbley (11. Oktober 2005)

Moin!
Mein kleiner bruder fährt nun schon seit 5 monaten den orange....Meine frage: die schauben an den ausfallenden lösen sich kontinuirlich, woran liegt das?

Dann noch eine frage: wie ist das mit der ganrantie.....nun ist der ausfallendenteil für die scheibenbremse endgültig gerissen, bekommen wie ersatz.....unsonst?

Malte


----------



## Guru (11. Oktober 2005)

maltbley schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Mein kleiner bruder fährt nun schon seit 5 monaten den orange....Meine frage: die schauben an den ausfallenden lösen sich kontinuirlich, woran liegt das?
> 
> Dann noch eine frage: wie ist das mit der ganrantie.....nun ist der ausfallendenteil für die scheibenbremse endgültig gerissen, bekommen wie ersatz.....unsonst?
> ...



1. FESTziehen. und zwar Bombe. Dann bleiben se zu, ich kenn das Problem

2. Denk schon, musst aber auf AB-Antwort warten


----------



## maltbley (11. Oktober 2005)

das mit dem bombe festziehen klappt nicht......wir haben die sogar so bombe festgezogen das irgentwann das gewinde rausgerissen ist!
(ich fin die schrauebn sowieso ein wenig klein für solche belastungen!)


----------



## killaking-flow (11. Oktober 2005)

maltbley schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem bombe festziehen klappt nicht......wir haben die sogar so bombe festgezogen das irgentwann das gewinde rausgerissen ist!
> (ich fin die schrauebn sowieso ein wenig klein für solche belastungen!)




ja, das sind noch die anfangsschwierigkeiten des orange! aber war ja nun unser erstes produkt! 

2006 folgen neue auflagen der rahmen ! habt ihr ja schon mitbekommen! 

das lässt sich leider nicht wirklich vermeiden mit den ausfallern und dem lösen!
ausser ihr fahrt mit cantis!


----------



## maltbley (11. Oktober 2005)

wir habenb eine lösung gefunden...wir haben einfach von M4 auf M5 Gewinde gewechselt!....ich muss mir die veränderungen nochmal ansehen, bin bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen!

Malte


----------



## KapitanKaktus (12. Oktober 2005)

Naja, es lässt sich schon vermeiden, dazu gibt es mehrere "Tricks & Tipps", manche sind hier auch schon im Forum gefallen.
Aber auf canti umsteigen braucht man net.
Wenns nur um die Schrauben geht hilft im Normalfall ein Schraubensicherungslack.
Wenns um Spiel geht, dann gibts andere Möglichkeiten.
Wie schon mal gesagt, ihr könnt euch mit Problemen die auftreten gerne an mich direkt wenden [email protected] auch [email protected] hilft sehr gerne weiter.

Grüßlis,



Marc


----------

